
Retail Brokers and Price Improvement - covemarkets
https://medium.com/@mkogan4/price-improvement-and-best-execution-8bd87e6aa7e3
======
aj7
In the long run, execution speed averages out for small investors.

~~~
covemarkets
perhaps you mean execution quality? speed doesn't average out. if a broker
takes 170 milliseconds to execute on average - that's an eternity.

It's hard to know if execution quality averages out. it's hard to interpret
execution statistics such as the ones published by Schwab.

